
Marvel Developer Portal - leonvonblut
http://developer.marvel.com/
======
Jemaclus
Having a hard time coming up with useful ideas for this. Best thing I've come
up with so far is an IMDB for Marvel... or maybe an auction site for old
comics? I dunno.

Is anyone using this? What are you building?

